# MAC makeup returns on used products?



## pipsqu3ak

I bought a Paint Pot as an eyeshadow base and it creased on me, so back to the store it goes. Does anyone know if MAC/Belk accepts returns on used cosmetics?


----------



## runner1

I had no problem with a return. I was allergic to a MAC product and brought it back with the receipt. They took it back and gave me a refund.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

did you tell them that you had an allergic reaction? or did they just take it back?


----------



## claireZk

I've had MAC sa's get very snooty about returns.  I've never had a problem at Nordstrom's MAC counter, though.  It probably just depends on the store.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

i just told her i had an allergic reaction (not true), and she seemed cool enough, though she didn't smile once during the transaction. lord, it's just a return. thanks guys.


----------



## lovemysavior

I ordered something online and was thinking about taking it to a counter in exchange for something else.  Would they take it back without a receipt?  I ordered one of their high pigment pots but it may be just too loose of a powder for me to deal with.  I haven't used it even once but I can see it in the texture.


----------



## Alyana

Screw the *****y MA's. MAC HQ wants people to return items that they arent completely happy with. The MA in turn is supposed to help the customer find something that works better. But OBV they didnt get that memo.


----------



## gotbighair

MAC will take returns on used products...but you need the receipt since you can buy MAC at a MAC store, Nordstrom, Macys, Bloomies, etc.  Regarding online purchases...it says on their website you can only send it back to them for a return...how unfortunate.  :s 

http://www.maccosmetics.com/customer_service/returns_exchanges.tmpl

Hope this helps....


----------



## CHmyloves

I've taken it back no problem. The MA was a little surprised I took it back, I guess they don't get many returns?

It was LiquidLast Liner (way too goopey for me to deal with).


----------



## illinirdhd

I've never had a problem returning or exchanging things at MAC!  If you don't have a receipt, they will let you exchange your product, but if you have your receipt, MAs have always been happy to give me a refund.


----------



## Jahpson

why didn't I think of that?

I also brought the paint pot, and those things done nothing for my creases.

I only have to find the reciept


----------



## pipsqu3ak

I'm getting UDPP in the mail sometime this week, so I'll let you know how it goes, jahpson


----------



## viba424

I often wondered if you return an order (online lets say) should you return the free samples. I dont think most places expect you to but I just want to be fair about it, especially if its a "deluxe" sample....


----------



## pipsqu3ak

actually, i was going through some old receipts, and on one from victoria's secret, it says that returns, full or partial, may lead to forfeiture of gifts with purchase. they are super serious about it. other than that, though... i wouldn't feel obligated.


----------



## LissiSays

I've had to exchange something once but I never used it. They were nice to me throughout the transaction. Then again, I was buying more stuff in exchange. LOL!


----------

